# للإيجار شقة 250م أول بلكونة سوبر لوكس إدارى بشارع متفرع من شارع أحمد فخرى مدينة نصر



## Waseetk_Estate (26 فبراير 2012)

*للإيجار شقة 250م أول بلكونة سوبر لوكس إدارى بشارع متفرع من شارع أحمد فخرى مدينة نصر *

شقة 250م بالدول الأول للإيجار إدارى بشارع متفرع من أحمد فخرى يصل حتى حسن المأمون 
قريبة من النادى الأهلى ومكرم عبيد وحديقة الطفل وسيتى ستارز بأروع الأماكن بمدينة نصر
مكونة من 3 غرفة + ريسبشن كبير + مطبخ + 3 حمام تشطيب ســــــــوبر لوكــس 
كاملة المرافق والخدمات فيو مميز جدا جدا بأجمل شوارع مدينة نصر 
السعر المطلوب شهريا 4000ج اربعة الاف جنيه مصر لا غير
شركة وسيطك انفراد بلا حــــــــــــدود" دائما فى خدمتكم "
للإستعلام والإستفسار والمعاينة نرجو التواصل معنا
كل ما تتمناه وأكثر مع وســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيطك

شركة وسيطك للتسويق العقارى وخدمة رجال الأعمال
كبرى شركات التسويق العقارى وخدمة رجال الأعمال بمصر والعالم العربى
Waseetk Company for realestate marketing and service business
Leading realestate marketing and service business co. in Egypt and the Arab world
م/عمرو الوليدي 01068083588
م/بسام الهواري 01003403468
م/ خــــــالد أحمد 01229816840
ت.مكتب 24734245-00202
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
العنوان : 4 عمارات المقاولون العرب بجوار أولاد رجب , الحى الثامن مدينة نصر بالقاهرة
المعاينة مجانية​


----------

